# Egr valve



## Bagster (Jan 31, 2019)

Hi all my wife's 2008 tt quattro tdi has just developed a fault, the coil light started to flash whilst driving, when you turn off car the fault goes away....until next time. I've scanned it with icarsoft v2 and it came back with 001027 EGR valve (n18) malfunction. Just wondering if any of you guys have had the same problem. Also does anyone know the location of the valve, any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

Bad news I'm afraid. You'' keep getting EGR errors until you finally go into limp mode.
EGR valve is inaccessible, drive shafts have to be removed on quattro, whole replacement could be in order of £1000 depending on garage (£250 for non-quattro). Labour is massive. I got some money off when I made a fuss that EGR used to be at the back top of engine and replaceable by user. It was Audi that fucked it up and owner shouldn't be punished for that.


----------



## Bagster (Jan 31, 2019)

Thanks Mark, was that dealers price ?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Found this -

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1231818

Run a search for "EGR Valve" to see if you get any other hits in the Forum.

You might want to talk with Audi and see if it's covered in any recall programs.


----------



## Bagster (Jan 31, 2019)

Thanks again matey


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

Bagster said:


> Thanks Mark, was that dealers price ?


Yes. Having just looked at my invoice it was more like £800, I forgot I had to have a new damper fitted as well.


----------



## deextr (Sep 22, 2017)

Been trying to get info on this as I have the same issue. This is what I found so far:

For Engine ID: CBBB (Which is mine), EGR Valve located near the dipstick. EGR cooler located at the back of the engine. So im hoping its not going to be too difficult to replace.










For Gen II TDi engines with ID: CFGB, The EGR seems to be integrated with the exhaust gas cooler and seems like a lot of work to get to. There is also mention of an exhaust gas potentiometer in the manual. I am unclear how this system works though.










Hope someone on the forum can throw some more light on this..


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

Mine's the CFGB hence the extra labour cost.
Looks like you're in luck and yours will be cheaper to replace.


----------

